# Who the hell designs Cecilia Bartoli's album covers?



## Hausmusik (May 13, 2012)

I have never bought a Bartoli album and never will if it means making room on my shelf for such grotesqueries as these.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

It's like pain reliever ads. The point is that you notice them, not that you like them!


----------



## Novelette (Dec 12, 2012)

I was hoping that those pictures were a joke, and then I looked them up myself...

Besides laughter, I can't offer anything constructive.


----------



## Moira (Apr 1, 2012)

The, um, "adults only" sites I hang around on have given me an endless tolerance for anything that doesn't actually make my eyes bleed.


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

They are rather freaky, but they do tie in rather nicely with the overall theme of the albums themselves.

And the actual singing is lovely.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

What the hell, do you buy Albums or CDs to display the covers or listen to the recorded sound on them?

Shallow 

P.s. I agree they are beyond tasteless....


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

I think *Opera Proibita *(c2005) was the first of her somewhat controversial covers, so seven years later with *Mission*, says it's working. Bartoli and Vienna New Years Day CDs put up amazing numbers.

View attachment 11053


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

I love the covers. They are making a point about the content - the first about the spy and diplomatic missions of the priest Augostino Steffani and the second about the terrible sacrifice imposed on castrati so that society could hear their ethereal singing.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

I think the first one is very good, far better than most classical music CD covers.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Vaneyes said:


> I think *Opera Proibita *(c2005) was the first of her somewhat controversial covers, so seven years later with *Mission*, says it's working. Bartoli and Vienna New Years Day CDs put up amazing numbers.
> 
> View attachment 11053


A paraphrase on Anita Ekberg in the Trevi Fountain in _La Dolce Vita_ of course, being organized here:








a different angle from the film here:








Using film still photos and inspiration for CD/LP covers has a long tradition -
the pianist Lewenthal, a specialist on the Romantic repertoire, posed as _Dracula / Bela Lugosi_ for his LP of Liszt _Totentanz_ etc.








Renee Flemming in Strauss´ _Daphne_ of course alludes to the Ovidian metamorphosis of the ancient myth, the nymph becoming transformed into a tree at the end of the tale









The first Bartoli listed here I´d call surprisingly critical towards religious dogmatism, though.


----------



## Pietro (Jan 22, 2013)

Hmmm welll... I like her opera proibita cover, others have good concept, but they hide her beauty!


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Pietro said:


> Hmmm welll... I like her opera proibita cover, others have good concept, but they hide her beauty!


Well, beauty is often an elusive (sometimes untruthful) product with CD covers imagery. And other medium. That's the advertising game. Like the covers, or not, I think Bartoli is confident in playing with her beauty, to get the primary message across. That's real good in my mind.

I've seen her in three concerts, albeit some time ago, so I have an idea what she looks like. Giving latitude for makeup, of course, not bad.


----------



## Ebab (Mar 9, 2013)

I adore Bartoli's passion for her album concepts, but I'm not always sure if I share her tastes (and I believe they are hers).

For instance, in the book that came with the "Maria Malibran" album, there was a photo of Bartoli looking down in grief to the death mask of the singer; like a Pietà. Regarding a person that's been dead for over 150 years, that pose struck me as rather odd.

But better try something and make an occasional misstep, instead of following the beaten path of pretty and nondescript.


----------



## Volve (Apr 14, 2013)

i personally enjoy these rather different covers. they really stand out and make for a good laugh sometimes. the sacrificium cover had me on tears when i first saw it.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

I only came across this singer a few months ago when Baroque Music posted this link on their Facebook page. It's brilliant, but when I saw the cover design for the Steffani cd, I was so put off, I didn't risk buying it. So that's one sale lost. But I suppose it may appeal to the edgier, cooler buyer.






I still love the clip though. And Baroque Music was unable to tell me what they are quarrelling about. Can anyone on TC help? That would be fabulous!


----------



## quack (Oct 13, 2011)

I think they were squabbling about who would have to get their head shaved for the CD release. If that CD is successful one can only speculate what Jaroussky might have to shave for the followup.


----------



## quack (Oct 13, 2011)

Oh wait, this is the text:

Combatton quest' alma
speranza e timor.
Sperar è un inganno,
temer un affanno:
chi cerca la calma
dia bando a' l' amor.

Which mister google suggests says:

fighting this soul
hope and fear.
Hope is a delusion,
a fear trouble:
who wish to relax
give notice to 'the love.

I think it is just typical opera that they manage to make everything seem like an argument.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

You go, Cecilia!

View attachment 16405


----------



## presto (Jun 17, 2011)

I’ve never warmed to Cecilia Bartoli's singing, there’s no doubt she is remarkable artist. 
But so many of her performances are over the top, forceful and heavy handed, especially when she does baroque repertory.


----------



## Orange Soda King (Sep 14, 2010)

She is so good, I would buy them anyway.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

My only Bartoli CD has a normal cover:









I think this was early in her career. Perhaps the cover would be weird if done later in her career?


----------



## Barelytenor (Nov 19, 2011)

Just ... no. I can't bring myself to buy them either. But then, since she decided she is a soprano, I like her less. I don't care how many E-flats she can toss off, she's a mezzo.

CALLING ALL MEZZO SOPRANOS: If someone tells you "I think you might be a soprano" (or if you tell yourself that) ... you're not. The sole convincing exception to this, as we have recently discussed here, is the incomparable force of nature Shirley Verrett. 


:tiphat:

Kind regards,

George


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Barelytenor said:


> Just ... no. I can't bring myself to buy them either. But then, since she decided she is a soprano, I like her less. I don't care how many E-flats she can toss off, she's a mezzo.
> 
> CALLING ALL MEZZO SOPRANOS: If someone tells you "I think you might be a soprano" (or if you tell yourself that) ... you're not. The sole convincing exception to this, as we have recently discussed here, is the incomparable force of nature Shirley Verrett.
> 
> ...


She seems to have gained a lot of weight? Are those Rossini scores made of cheesecake?


----------



## Barelytenor (Nov 19, 2011)

It's all that marble.

:tiphat:

Kind regards,

George


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Barelytenor said:


> It's all that marble.
> 
> :tiphat:
> 
> ...


I saw a DVD of her in Giulio Cesare and she was enormous-not the singing-her girth.


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

hpowders said:


> I saw a DVD of her in Giulio Cesare and she was enormous-not the singing-her girth.


Maybe she's had too many Bertolli pasta dinners.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Bettina said:


> Maybe she's had too many Bertolli pasta dinners.


Molte grazíe, Bettinetta!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

> Just ... no. I can't bring myself to buy them either. But then, since she decided she is a soprano, I like her less. I don't care how many E-flats she can toss off, she's a mezzo.


I will put it on a note and send it to her address.


----------



## Jermaine (Apr 23, 2016)

Seriously. I love this woman. :lol::lol:​


----------



## Dodecs (Dec 1, 2019)

there excellent - great expression!


----------



## BalalaikaBoy (Sep 25, 2014)

tbh, I'm still trying to figure out who designed her facial expressions


----------

